# Breeders who work full time???



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

Are there any breeders out there who work full time?
If so, what do you do about making sure you are there when your queen goes into labour?
Do you arrange your annual leave around the expected date?
How can you be sure that you will be there if she needs you?

I spoke to someone in the US who told me about "Controlled Breeding".

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Most definitely YES missus, I do book my holidays around kitten births. In fact I have not had a holiday away in the 7 years that I have been breeding. I plan my matings as to what I want to improve in the breed and book holidays in the diary as required. Does that answer your question??????? I am lucky that my few colleagues will fit in with my breeding programme as well 

Also my mother comes up two times a week to help with the cats. She is getting well good with grooming, cleaning eyes, etc. as well as all the general cleaning up work so I am trying to tempt her into me having a week in Spain, how good would that be??????


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks saynamore.

Fortunately where I work you can "buy" additional annual leave - so i have (just in case!)
Im hoping my employer will be flexible as to the time off as its not always going to be predictable!

If not I might have to be ill


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Thanks saynamore.
> 
> Fortunately where I work you can "buy" additional annual leave - so i have (just in case!)
> Im hoping my employer will be flexible as to the time off as its not always going to be predictable!
> ...


Hi saffron,
I am a breeder and i work 45hrs a week and book my annual holidays for when the pups are due to. I have 2 weeks with them and then i arrange for my brother to come and check them often during the day. We have had a spate of puppy nappin around here so they are neve on their own for longer than 2 hours to cut the risk down for them.Good luck.


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

hi saffron,

this is a question which interests me too. if there is a problem with the litter & they need to be bottle fed for any reason, how do people who work full-time manage this? come to think of it...how do people who don't work, but have several litters at once manage it? it's all ok if there are no problems but it would worry me if anything went wrong.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

With cats, if you plan your dates, you may not have to take of more than two or three days at a time. With my next litter due in two weeks, She is due on the Wednesday. I am off Wednesday anyway, I have booked thurs/frid off (two days) and sometimes I am working weekend but not that one, pmsl.

So you sort of work it out in advance what days you'll need. After all, you should have 63 days to prepare!


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Hi saffron,
> I am a breeder and i work 45hrs a week and book my annual holidays for when the pups are due to. I have 2 weeks with them and then i arrange for my brother to come and check them often during the day. We have had a spate of puppy nappin around here so they are neve on their own for longer than 2 hours to cut the risk down for them.Good luck.


puppy napping? that's awful! nothing's safe these days, i read the thread about that little kitten that was stolen (thank goodness they found it in the end)...do people just see our beloved pets as a commodity?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

voiceofreason said:


> hi saffron,
> 
> this is a question which interests me too. if there is a problem with the litter & they need to be bottle fed for any reason, how do people who work full-time manage this? come to think of it...how do people who don't work, but have several litters at once manage it? it's all ok if there are no problems but it would worry me if anything went wrong.


Hiya Ren (Bob) if that is you, lol. My employers are pretty flexible and allow me a day off at a minutes notice. Not a lot of people have that privelege though  so need to book extra time in advance.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

voiceofreason said:


> puppy napping? that's awful! nothing's safe these days, i read the thread about that little kitten that was stolen (thank goodness they found it in the end)...do people just see our beloved pets as a commodity?


Not sure i understand your reply? Whats wrong with puppy napping?


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> With cats, if you plan your dates, you may not have to take of more than two or three days at a time. With my next litter due in two weeks, She is due on the Wednesday. I am off Wednesday anyway, I have booked thurs/frid off (two days) and sometimes I am working weekend but not that one, pmsl.
> 
> So you sort of work it out in advance what days you'll need. After all, you should have 63 days to prepare!


hello saynomore,

what would you do if you needed to assist with the feedings? would your employer allow you time off for it?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe puppynapping was brought up by Englishrose????? Or am i seeing things?


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya Ren (Bob) if that is you, lol. My employers are pretty flexible and allow me a day off at a minutes notice. Not a lot of people have that privelege though  so need to book extra time in advance.


i think our postings crossed each other, & i think you have me confused with someone else too, sorry.
but that answers the question for me. you are very lucky, i don't think many people would be able to do that. it just goes to show there is so much to think about when taking that step into breeding.
how does everyone else manage?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

voiceofreason said:


> puppy napping? that's awful! nothing's safe these days, i read the thread about that little kitten that was stolen (thank goodness they found it in the end)...do people just see our beloved pets as a commodity?


I know it maddens me to. In the last 12 months 4 litters of pups have been stolen frm an estate that is 5 minutes from me. British bulldogs, yorshire terriers, and i carnt remember what other breeds. It is just easy money for them isnt it? The breeder does all the hard work and then some down and low life thinks they can get a fast buck. B******ds.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

voiceofreason said:


> hello saynomore,
> 
> what would you do if you needed to assist with the feedings? would your employer allow you time off for it?


Certainly at a minute's notice! Any more questions?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

voiceofreason said:


> hello saynomore,
> 
> what would you do if you needed to assist with the feedings? would your employer allow you time off for it?


I have got an ok team at work so if for any reason i had to go home and feed the pups that would be ok.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok im lost with the puppy napping and the stolen animals! But never mind it does not matter

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO 

The post went a bit crazy for a bit


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I believe puppynapping was brought up by Englishrose????? Or am i seeing things?


Yes it was brought up by me and i was explaining that when you have got litters and work fulltime you have to be extra vigilant thats all. 
So no need for the comments


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I know it maddens me to. In the last 12 months 4 litters of pups have been stolen frm an estate that is 5 minutes from me. British bulldogs, yorshire terriers, and i carnt remember what other breeds. It is just easy money for them isnt it? The breeder does all the hard work and then some down and low life thinks they can get a fast buck. B******ds.


gosh i hope your little ones are safe, how awful. yet another thing to worry about when going into breeding!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes it was brought up by me and i was explaining that when you have got litters and work fulltime you have to be extra vigilant thats all.
> So no need for the comments


Thanks for clearing that up Rose! lol


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Certainly at a minute's notice! Any more questions?


sorry, as i said before, our postings had crossed & you had already answered that question for me. thankyou. i'm a little slow at typing so please be patient with me. and i am still getting used to how these forums work as i usually only browse but i have many questions which if i can't find the answers in previous posts i'm sure i will ask in my own good time.

i am still interested to see how other people cope who may not be as lucky as yourself.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyway, so working full time whist breeding can work. My girls have had 4 litters and yes their was problems on one of the litters, during the delivery and had to hand feed the second litter every 2 hours but i think after the first 2 weeks thats the danger period things settle down.


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I have got an ok team at work so if for any reason i had to go home and feed the pups that would be ok.


oh you are very lucky too


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

voiceofreason said:


> sorry, as i said before, our postings had crossed & you had already answered that question for me. thankyou. i'm a little slow at typing so please be patient with me. and i am still getting used to how these forums work as i usually only browse but i have many questions which if i can't find the answers in previous posts i'm sure i will ask in my own good time.
> 
> i am still interested to see how other people cope who may not be as lucky as yourself.


Yes i would be interested to know how people cope with employers that are not so flexible or have anyone to go and check on the babies for you


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Anyway, so working full time whist breeding can work. My girls have had 4 litters and yes their was problems on one of the litters, during the delivery and had to hand feed the second litter every 2 hours but i think after the first 2 weeks thats the danger period things settle down.


well you make it sound a little less daunting englishrose, thank you. doesn't stop an old worry-wort like me though


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes i would be interested to know how people cope with employers that are not so flexible or have anyone to go and check on the babies for you


Thts a hard one really if the mother does everything and takes to the babies then thats fine but if she doesnt and your help is needed then you have got a problem. Could you not take the babies to work if hand feeding is needed.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Anyway, so working full time whist breeding can work. My girls have had 4 litters and yes their was problems on one of the litters, during the delivery and had to hand feed the second litter every 2 hours but i think after the first 2 weeks thats the danger period things settle down.


Rose did you just explain to your employer what had happened and take additional leave?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah well we just get on with it dont we!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Thts a hard one really if the mother does everything and takes to the babies then thats fine but if she doesnt and your help is needed then you have got a problem. Could you not take the babies to work if hand feeding is needed.


No i could not take the babies to work (i work for a large company) but I do have people who would be able to check on them for me.
We have flexi time here too.

I was just checking if these things were a problem to other breeders and how they go about it.

Its good to hear everyones comments. Makes me feel better about being a breeder and working fulltime


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Rose did you just explain to your employer what had happened and take additional leave?


No i had the first 2 weeks off and then i had to go back to work. I do 3 1/2 days a week but 12 hr days so when i was at work my mum would come round stay with the babies and feed them andchange the bedding etc.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> No i had the first 2 weeks off and then i had to go back to work. I do 3 1/2 days a week but 12 hr days so when i was at work my mum would come round stay with the babies and feed them andchange the bedding etc.


Thats an excellent idea about your mum.
My mum only works part time and i know she would be happy to come over and help out. My partners mum would too and she does not work at all.
But she too is a breeder (of daogs not cats) and would only be able to spare her time if her dogs didnt have puppies at the time! lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> No i had the first 2 weeks off and then i had to go back to work. I do 3 1/2 days a week but 12 hr days so when i was at work my mum would come round stay with the babies and feed them andchange the bedding etc.


What are the chances with cats that it happens that the babies need hand rearing?
A few breeders i have spoke to tell me that there can be birth complications and such but nots not so common in cats as in dogs


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Thats an excellent idea about your mum.
> My mum only works part time and i know she would be happy to come over and help out. My partners mum would too and she does not work at all.
> But she too is a breeder (of daogs not cats) and would only be able to spare her time if her dogs didnt have puppies at the time! lol


Im sure your mums will help you out while you are at work and then you take over. It works and you will have thepeace of mind they are being cared for. Good luck.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> What are the chances with cats that it happens that the babies need hand rearing?
> A few breeders i have spoke to tell me that there can be birth complications and such but nots not so common in cats as in dogs


With Persians there can be complications because they have wider heads than normal cats but you should be ok. Extra feeding you will need if there are any runts and that will also depend on the size of the litter. Which are getting fed and which arnt


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> With Persians there can be complications because they have wider heads than normal cats but you should be ok. Extra feeding you will need if there are any runts and that will also depend on the size of the litter. Which are getting fed and which arnt


Good point about the runts - i forgot about that!
Also if mummy cat is tired then she may need a little help in feeding.

From what I can gather there are little complications with Burmese & Mists. Other than the usual pregnancy problems of course (e.g deformed kittens, still-born kittens etc. etc.)


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I am fortunate because I only work three days a week. When Poppy was due I booked a week off work and also had to book another week when my hubby and daughters went snowboarding in Italy. I am lucky that I have my daughter popping in to check the kittens when I am in work too.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I breed and work full time. I do book time off around the birth, but I can also work from home if I need to before or after for as long as I need to. Touch wood I haven't had a problem litter that needed long term care, but I know I would be able to work round it if I did.


----------

